# The Legend of Cliff Young: The 61 Year Old Farmer Who Won the Worlds Toughest Race



## Andrew Green (Jan 7, 2008)

_The whole nation thought he was a crazy old man to undertake an almost impossible feat. Most feared that he would die trying. But this humble old man proved all the critics wrong.__Cliff Young, at 61 years of age, participated in 1983s Sydney to Melbourne race. Considered to be the worlds toughest race, with the distance of 875 (543.7 m) kilometers and took__ at least 5 days to finish, Cliff Young entered the race against world-class athletes. Read how he achieved the unthinkable and inspires the whole nation._



http://elitefeet.com/2007/12/30/the...old-farmer-that-won-the-worlds-toughest-race/


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

Amazing.  Sometimes not knowing you can't is the best tool for achieving.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

You know when you give away the prize money it was never in the equation. The fact that he attempted to go along the border of Autria to raise money for the homeless was even a better story. We need more people like him to make this world a great place.:asian:


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

This man was one of the genuinely great ones. And most of us had never heard of him. We get inundated with far more information than we want to know about self-centered airheads riding their 15 minutes of fame as hard as they can, and someone like this just goes on, following his moral compass without thought of profit, trying to do right by the rest of humanity. It's absolutely staggering, how ***-backward we seem to have gotten things, eh?


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember Cliffy Young , he used to train by chasing the sheep around in his gumboots ( Rubber wet weather boots , I don't know what Americans call them .
 He used to have some good duels with Yiannis Kouros another ultra marathoner , all Aussies loved Cliffy because he was down to earth and called a spade a shovel .
 He had a particular running style that was dubbed " The Cliffy Shuffle " . A couple of years later , he got married to some young girl who just married him for his celebrity and later divorced him and tried to take all his money .


----------

